# miralax or stool softeners



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Hi: Need an opinion.... which would work better for stools which are now hard to pass. I am NOT constipated but my stools are harder which is not helpjng my rectum. Woudl LOVE any opinions


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

I would recommend Miralax because it's really gentle. I have tried stool softeners and they completely dehydrated me and stopped working after a week. Of course everyone is different, but this is my experience. Also, I think you can become dependant on stool softeners but not Miralax... I could be wrong about that though.


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

If I decide to try miralx.. do I take once or twice a day and whn is the best time? I thought you can't get dependent on stool softeners if they DON"T have a laxative in them... More info needed please


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Everyone is different as to what works and how well and how long, etc.Stool softeners do not cause dependance without laxatives, and even with stimulatory laxatives it takes high doses over a long time to cause problems. One week wouldn't do it.K.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

My doc recommended taking Miralax once a day at night and it works great for me. Some people with super slow motility will take it twice a day - but you should definitely talk to your doctor before doing this. In fact, you should be asking your doctor before trying anything at all. Miralax comes in prescription too which is cheaper than buying it over the counter. Sorry about the stool softener mis-info.. I wasn't sure.


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Took ONE dose of miralax.... how long til it works???


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Kathleen,What are the problems over the long term with stimulatory suppository laxatives, such as Dulcolax suppositories? I find the laxatives like Miralax too unpredictable for my particular problems and situation.Evelyn


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

Typically you have to take it about 3 days in a row to see results.. but after that you should be pretty consistant.


----------

